# Vektorprogramm



## andersd (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo leute!
Ich bin neu hier und bin über google auf diese Seite gestoßen.

Ich würde gerne ein T-Shirt selber designen und habe einen Thread gefunden, in dem jmd sagt mit einem Vektorprogramm zb Illustrator würde das gehen.
Jetzt ist mir Illustrator etwas teuer für den Anfang...
Kennt jmd ein evtl ähnlich gutes Freeware-Programm?

Damit wäre mir sehr geholfen, Danke!

anders-d


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Grundsätzlich hat derjenige recht, der das geschrieben hat. Allerdings ist Illustrator ist nur 
das ausführende Programm. Designen musst du noch selbst. 
Aber Schluß mit der Erbsenzählerei. Eine kostenfreie Alternative könnte Inkscape sein, 
bei dem es sich ähnlich wie mit Illustrator arbeiten läßt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Roman-studios (8. Oktober 2007)

http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satell...=1150981051301&lc=de&trkid=degoogledrawx3q406

probier mal das


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn mich meine mathematischen Grundkenntnise nicht anlügen, 
liegt zwischen Corel und dem gewünschten Freewareprodukt 553,35 €.


----------



## andersd (8. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, ja.. Ich hab mir jetzt Inkscape geladen und komme soweit auch damit zurecht.
Jetzt habe ich nur noch eine grundsätzliche Frage zum Thema "T-Shirt-Design".

Wisst ihr wie ich die einzelnen dateien zum Drucken geben muss? Also gibt es ein Programm wo man einzelne Objekte zb auf Vorder- bzw. Rückseite zusammenfügen kann oder wie hab ich mir das vorzustellen? 

Vielen Dank jetzt schonmal!

anders-d


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Oktober 2007)

Also du gibst der Druckerei im Prinzip zwei Dateien:
Die Vorderseite und die Rückseite (natürlich ich geforderten Vektorformat).

Oder hab ich die Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## Timmaonline (8. Oktober 2007)

Ja genau, vorder und rückseite getrennt. Die Druckerei ordnet das dann so an wie du es ihnen noch sagst, oder vielleicht ist das auch ja bei dem Motiv  klar.

Du bekommst keine Schablone oder so.

Ansonsten ist das nicht ganz richtig dass Corel Draw 500 euro kostet, die Schülerversion gibts schon ab 150€ ... irgendwo in dem dreh. Ist zumindest ein sehr schönes Programm.


----------



## andersd (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass ich die Vorder- und Rückseite der Druckerei geben muss 
aber meine Frage war, ob man das zb schon auf ein "T-shirt" kopieren sollte, dass also als Hintergrund also kein "Blatt Papier" dient, sondern ein T-Shirt-förmiger Hintergrund. und wenn ja, wie gestalte ich so einen?


----------



## Roman-studios (9. Oktober 2007)

Ich meine mit diesem Link die Demo Version nur für 30 Tage


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
nein das ist nicht notwendig. Du kannst dir das natürlich mal anlegen um zu sehen wie dein Design auf einem T-Shirt aussieht.
Aber für den Druck solltest du das dann wieder löschen.

Um so einen Umriss zu erzeugen nimmst du das Pfadwerkzeug (oder wie es eben in Inkscape heißt) und zeichnest dir so einen Umriss. Ansosnsten kannst du auch ein Bild eines T_Shirts nehmen und deins einfach mal drauflegen.

Gruß


----------

